# JD 1032 service manual pdf needed



## ChrisinVT (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a service manual for my John Deere 1032 (not 1032D) snowblower. Only ones I can find are pay-for PDFs or ebay pirated CDs. If anyone has this I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

ChrisinVT;1233592 said:


> I'm looking for a service manual for my John Deere 1032 (not 1032D) snowblower. Only ones I can find are pay-for PDFs or ebay pirated CDs. If anyone has this I'd appreciate it.


You can order it from John Deere
Technical Manual TM1234 1032, 526, 632 726, 732, 826, 832 Walk-Behind Snow Blower
http://techpubs.deere.com/deere/Default.aspx


----------



## ChrisinVT (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not paying $90 for the three manuals on CD


----------

